# Anyone ever see this?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Made in italy t-12 ??


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Also, what causes that yellow line pattern? was taken on iphone?


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Also, what causes that yellow line pattern? was taken on iphone?


Those are shadows from the lights shining through the cell bars behind you. Now we know where you live.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

xlink said:


> Those are shadows from the lights shining through the cell bars behind you. Now we know where you live.


That funny right there!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Also, what causes that yellow line pattern? was taken on iphone?


Like this?






BTW,
Iphones are for teenaged girls. Get and Android!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Whenever I order those lamps pictured I ask for the marinara sauce instead of the white cheezy parmesan and white wine stuff.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Old school cletis, bet you weren't around at the time RS(rapid start), and standard (starter) type flourescents were sold separately.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Old school cletis, bet you weren't around at the time RS(rapid start), and standard (starter) type flourescents were sold separately.


With the external capacitor. They were fun to change. We had chains on the pans and sparks would trickle down as we lowered them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Also, what causes that yellow line pattern? was taken on iphone?


A software problem. Search thru howardforum and you might find it mentioned there. I remember reading about lines caused by an app.


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

*see this before*

I believe it is a BUG light. Leave us electricians alone.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Made in italy t-12 ??


ABCO, stood for Angelo Brothers Company. Menards handled that brand for a while.
They now own the Westinghouse lighting name now.
It might be an Italian firm, so it makes sense.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Old school cletis, bet you weren't around at the time RS(rapid start), and standard (starter) type flourescents were sold separately.


Think I remember those? Late 70's right? I was just starting out in field then but sore of remember them if that's what your talking about. I actually had to go buy a starter last month for a customer that had a 4' flourescent in glass case for jewelry. Reminded me of the 70's again


----------

